# R15 -vs- R16



## jersey73 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to ask such a stupid question...but what is the difference between the R15 & the R16...besides one being silver and one being black?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jersey73 said:


> Sorry to ask such a stupid question...but what is the difference between the R15 & the R16...besides one being silver and one being black?


The R16 has SWM capabilities.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R16 is a newer product, and as noted it is SWM capable. Functionally, the two are essentially the same other than the SWM capability.

Carl


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Both will be obsolete, go with the R22


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Both will be obsolete, go with the R22


 Hmm.....I thoguht the R22 was only in areas where MPEG-4 locals come down. I could be wrong though. So as to say my R16 has been rock solid on an SWM from the first install. My H21-100 has not been.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No, you're right. At this point R22s are only available in those markets with MPEG4 locals.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

out of the r15 and r16 i would try to get an r16. like the others have said, swm capabilities and a rock solid box


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The R22 might only be available where there are MPEG-4 locals right now, but my guess is that it will the be standard SD box for DirecTV in the near future. I'm sure they would love to pull all development in house, which they don't have right now with the R15/R16. So will the R15/R16 be obsolete soon? Yes and no. Once DirecTV starts to roll out all locals in MPEG-4, they will be, but that could still be a while.

BTW, I've had fewer issues with my R22 than my R15, plus the feature set and expandability of the R22 heavily outweighs the R15.

- Merg


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> The R16 has SWM capabilities.


But, conversely, the R15 has a built-in destacker (for MFH-1 as well as single-family stacked installations), whereas the R16 doesn't I believe.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dms1 said:


> But, conversely, the R15 has a built-in destacker (for MFH-1 as well as single-family stacked installations), whereas the R16 doesn't I believe.


I believe you are correct. While only applicable to a very small percentage of users, an important fact if you are one of them.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> BTW, I've had fewer issues with my R22 than my R15, plus the feature set and expandability of the R22 heavily outweighs the R15.
> 
> - Merg


Well, if I had to get rid of my R22 or my R15's, guess which one would go?

The R22.

The R15 is very solid and *most* of it's annoying bugs are fixed. If it had 30 second skip I'd never let anyone take it away!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Well, if I had to get rid of my R22 or my R15's, guess which one would go?
> 
> The R22.
> 
> The R15 is very solid and *most* of it's annoying bugs are fixed.  If it had 30 second skip I'd never let anyone take it away!!!


With me I would let the R15-500 go.The R15 can't even begin to compare with the features of my R22-100.:sure:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> With me I would let the R15-500 go.The R15 can't even begin to compare with the features of my R22-100.:sure:


Same here. One of the best things I like about the R22 is the ability to see the episode title or a show in the PlayList when there is only one recording of an episode (and, of course, 30SKIP--sorry Thomas, had to put that one in there).

- Merg


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R22 uses the same basic hardware and software as the HR series. I have had multiple R15's, and have an HR20 and an HR21. Between the two, I much prefer the HR series interface and operation over the R15 (which is the same thing as saying I prefer the R22 interface over the R15).

I agree, go with the R22 if you have the option.

Carl


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

See the R22 is highly recommended over the R15/16 and they will soon be obsolete.


----------

